# Medication costs for chronic disease



## Twiggy123 (Feb 16, 2021)

Good morning, 

I was wondering if anyone here could fully explain how medication costs work in Spain, as I've been unable to find a detailed breakdown for chronic disease medication. 
I suffer from arthritis and some of the medication is extremely costly and I was wondering if this would be covered or whether I would pay a percentage like with "normal" medication. 

Many thanks


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Unlike the UK, Spain makes no distinction on long/short term conditions. So, what you pay is what you would pay with "normal" medication! I also have arthritis and take Celebrex which is 11.14 every 28 days.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Today I went to my dermatologist with private insurance. He prescribed a skin treatment. If I were to take his prescription into the pharmacy, it would cost about 60 Euros. However, I have a call into my cabecera in the public system. I will ask her to write me the prescription (which she has done in the past) and it will cost about 12 Euros. The short answer is that the cost of medication depends on who writes the prescription.


----------



## Twiggy123 (Feb 16, 2021)

Phil Squares said:


> Unlike the UK, Spain makes no distinction on long/short term conditions. So, what you pay is what you would pay with "normal" medication! I also have arthritis and take Celebrex which is 11.14 every 28 days.


Hi Phil 
Thank you for your reply! I'm taking Imraldi which from what I can find online is about 600 euro per injection pen, and from what I can see most people are paying 50% of prescription cost - does that sound right to you? 
Many thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

You don't say whether you would be covered by the Spanish public health system or not, or whether you are of pensionable age. Here's an explanation of how prescription charges work in Spain in the public health system (as it makes clear, there are regional variations). If you would be using private health insurance then the cost of medications is not usually covered (although some policies offer reimbursement of a proportion of the cost) and nor are they covered if you are paying into the public system by way of the Convenio Especial.









Co-Payment Prescription Charges In Spain - Sanitas Health Plan Spain


If you live in Spain or are in the process of moving to Spain, it is important that you are aware of the new prescription charges that came into effect in June 2012.




www.healthplanspain.com


----------



## Twiggy123 (Feb 16, 2021)

Lynn R said:


> You don't say whether you would be covered by the Spanish public health system or not, or whether you are of pensionable age. Here's an explanation of how prescription charges work in Spain in the public health system (as it makes clear, there are regional variations). If you would be using private health insurance then the cost of medications is not usually covered (although some policies offer reimbursement of a proportion of the cost) and nor are they covered if you are paying into the public system by way of the Convenio Especial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Lynn, 

Thank you for this - I have read that article and perhaps I should have worded my question better - I was wondered if chronic conditions such as arthritis came under a seperate system like here in the UK. I currently pay for the majority of my prescriptions but my biologic drug I don't. I was wondering if Spain was similar as from what I can see online the cost of one of my injections is 600 euro.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Twiggy123 said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> Thank you for this - I have read that article and perhaps I should have worded my question better - I was wondered if chronic conditions such as arthritis came under a seperate system like here in the UK. I currently pay for the majority of my prescriptions but my biologic drug I don't. I was wondering if Spain was similar as from what I can see online the cost of one of my injections is 600 euro.


The 'end user' cost of some medication prescribed for chronic conditions is capped, but as Lynn says, that's only for those who have access to the state healthcare system, by working here, formerly working here, or as beneficiaries of the S1 under the WA.


If using private health insurance, or the _convenio especial_, you will pay the full cost of all medication.

It sounds as if you haven't yet moved to Spain, so I think we can safely assume that you will need private health insurance.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

timwip said:


> I have a call into my cabecera in the public system.


I have no idea what that means, does anyone else?

Sounds like something very specific to your circumstances.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MataMata said:


> I have no idea what that means, does anyone else?
> 
> Sounds like something very specific to your circumstances.


GP - general practitioner, family doctor.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

MataMata said:


> I have no idea what that means, does anyone else?
> 
> Sounds like something very specific to your circumstances.


In the Spanish public health system, each person has a primary care physician. These people are referred to as cabecero/a.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Twiggy123 said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> Thank you for this - I have read that article and perhaps I should have worded my question better - I was wondered if chronic conditions such as arthritis came under a seperate system like here in the UK. I currently pay for the majority of my prescriptions but my biologic drug I don't. I was wondering if Spain was similar as from what I can see online the cost of one of my injections is 600 euro.


correct me if i'm wrong but I reckon that you 're covered by NHS.
since Jan. 1 Brexit has been done. As UK citizen it could be hard to get EU health cover.

It 's the German version but guess it is EU law..





Impact of Brexit on Healthcare


What will change for citizens in terms of healthcare and long-term care when the UK leaves the EU?




www.bundesgesundheitsministerium.de


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tellus said:


> correct me if i'm wrong but I reckon that you 're covered by NHS.
> since Jan. 1 Brexit has been done. As UK citizen it could be hard to get EU health cover.
> 
> It 's the German version but guess it is EU law..
> ...


How would the OP be covered by the NHS - I assume you mean the UK NHS?


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

timwip said:


> Today I went to my dermatologist with private insurance. He prescribed a skin treatment. If I were to take his prescription into the pharmacy, it would cost about 60 Euros. However, I have a call into my cabecera in the public system. I will ask her to write me the prescription (which she has done in the past) and it will cost about 12 Euros. The short answer is that the cost of medication depends on who writes the prescription.


As a follow-up, my primary care physician (cabecera) returned my call after about an hour. I told her about the prescription from my private insurance physician and she registered a new prescription in the state system so that I can get the preferred pricing. From what my relatives tell me, this is a common practice in Spain.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

timwip said:


> As a follow-up, my primary care physician (cabecera) returned my call after about an hour. I told her about the prescription from my private insurance physician and she registered a new prescription in the state system so that I can get the preferred pricing. From what my relatives tell me, this is a common practice in Spain.


Yes, I have done this with prescriptions from my cardiologist in the private sector, and my doctor in the public system has been happy to issue new ones for the same medications. But this will not help the OP if s/he does not have coverage in the Spanish public system.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> Yes, I have done this with prescriptions from my cardiologist in the private sector, and my doctor in the public system has been happy to issue new ones for the same medications. But this will not help the OP if s/he does not have coverage in the Spanish public system.


I'm assuming any new arrivals will not get the S1 if at or past retiring age either so its private for the first 5 years (if thats what it is for the visa) and then if over 65 €157 a month on the convenio especial?

Does the convenio give reduced prescription rates?

And because you have to show over €20.000 for the visa you will be over the allowance figure and wont get the reduction anyway!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm not sure if new arrivals over pension age who aren't now eligible for S1s will have to have private health insurance for the first 5 years, or whether they could switch to the Convenio Especial after the first year they have been resident, as surely that would count as them having comprehensive health coverage which they are paying for? 

As far as I know the Convenio Especial doesn't give reduced prescription rates - as Xabiachica said earlier, people covered by it have to pay 100% of the cost of medications.

€157 a month, plus the cost of medications, would be a lot for a retired person to pay though, especially if medications like the one the OP is enquring about are involved.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

timwip said:


> As a follow-up, my primary care physician (cabecera) returned my call after about an hour. I told her about the prescription from my private insurance physician and she registered a new prescription in the state system so that I can get the preferred pricing. From what my relatives tell me, this is a common practice in Spain.


It is very common. In my case, my wife works so that entitles me to enroll in State Healthcare. Her employer also offers Sanitas at an extremely low rate with 200Euro prescription reimbursement. There is no guarantee the medication prescribed by the private physician is even on the Spanish formulary. I take a couple that are not offered by the state which I am reimbursed 50% of the price I pay. Most of the other meds are available either by name or a generic version is offered.


----------



## MarieS (9 mo ago)

Twiggy123 said:


> Hi Phil
> Thank you for your reply! I'm taking Imraldi which from what I can find online is about 600 euro per injection pen, and from what I can see most people are paying 50% of prescription cost - does that sound right to you?
> Many thanks


Hi, I wondered if you found out more about this? I’m also on Imraldi + Sulfazalazine and my UK rheumatologist seem to suggest I can get the same in Spain? I can’t really pay 600 euros / injection(?!) though so need clarification on this! Thanks!


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

Twiggy123 said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> Thank you for this - I have read that article and perhaps I should have worded my question better - I was wondered if* chronic conditions* such as arthritis came under a seperate system like here in the UK. I currently pay for the majority of my prescriptions but my biologic drug I don't. I was wondering if Spain was similar as from what I can see online the cost of one of my injections is 600 euro.


There are over 100 types of arthritis and not all are chronic!


----------

